# finding masons



## todd8541 (Sep 14, 2009)

Guys 
I am looking for mason's and wondering what methods you guys use to find quality mason's. I have used craigslist and the new paper. Anyone know of a mason or construction specific website used for help wanted in our area of work. 

Other than asking for references what ways are you using to figure out if the mason is any good before hiring them. I usually ask about their techniques when laying and stuff like that. I used to ask about their block and brick count on a flat straight wall. However, I get some crazy unrealistic answer and then i know the mason is full of it and just saying what he can to get a job. I've yet to meet a mason that can output what they claim to do.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Ask if they have their own block stretcher or if they expect to use yours all the time. I don't allow anyone to use mine without adult supervision.:whistling


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

todd8541 said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> I used to ask about their block and brick count on a flat straight wall. However, I get some crazy unrealistic answer and then i know the mason is full of it and just saying what he can to get a job. I've yet to meet a mason that can output what they claim to do.


my answer to that question,whenever i am asked............"all i can get my hands on!":thumbup:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

todd8541 said:


> Guys
> I am looking for mason's and wondering what methods you guys use to find quality mason's. I have used craigslist and the new paper. Anyone know of a mason or construction specific website used for help wanted in our area of work.
> 
> Other than asking for references what ways are you using to figure out if the mason is any good before hiring them. I usually ask about their techniques when laying and stuff like that. I used to ask about their block and brick count on a flat straight wall. However, I get some crazy unrealistic answer and then i know the mason is full of it and just saying what he can to get a job. I've yet to meet a mason that can output what they claim to do.


If you are serious I know a mason broker in FL who helps employers and masons find each other. PM me and i'll scrounge up the ph #


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

The best place to find a mason is always the closest bar to the job site. :laughing:

Looking at their work is always the best indicator of what they will do for you. 

Good mason will be busy and probably not advertise. 

In a month I will be available but not sure about the travel charge.


----------



## GoToBrick (Nov 7, 2009)

I always use two simple rules to hiring masons.
1.ask if they had any classes in masonry-if they did tell them to keep walking
2.ask for thier former employers telephone number-if they wont give it (for any reason) send them on


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

GoToBrick said:


> I always use two simple rules to hiring masons.
> 1.ask if they had any classes in masonry-if they did tell them to keep walking
> 2.ask for thier former employers telephone number-if they wont give it (for any reason) send them on


3. Never hire a mason in his 40's who shows up on your jobsite looking for work who drives a bicycle right up to the scaffold.


----------



## GoToBrick (Nov 7, 2009)

and for some reason that happens alot at myrtle beach


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

lukachuki said:


> 3. Never hire a mason in his 40's who shows up on your jobsite looking for work who drives a bicycle right up to the scaffold.


i did that one time,and now ill never live it down.:blink:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stacker said:


> i did that one time,and now ill never live it down.:blink:


well i actually was referring to myself as i have done it as well. A good rule of thumb is "DON'T HIRE MIDDLE AGED MEN ON BICYCLES PERIOD"

Every bicycle hire i've ever made has not worked out. Who is to say that people who don't have their life put together by 40 will get it figured out just cause they working for you! Prob not going to happen.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

GoToBrick said:


> and for some reason that happens alot at myrtle beach


Here too in Aiken, SC


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, I guess I'm going to have to park the Schwinn for a while...and I just got new tires and a banana seat for my ride.


Ever heard of a working interview. I have put some prospective employees to work for a half day just to see how they walk. Keep it open ended, either party can call it quits before during or after the interview. 

Pay them whatever they think is a good starting wage during the working interview and you can usually see through the BS pretty quick. You have to keep them under constant supervision or you could open yourself up to litigation if they try to claim they tripped on something and hurt their knee.


----------



## beleive (Oct 6, 2008)

*what would you pay??*

Ive been in business for 20yrs, my area hit hard with illegal imigrants, I one last small business still going, acme knows me and all local material yards.Theyll tell you best of the best. Give references, pictures, home owners. What would you pay??


----------



## todd8541 (Sep 14, 2009)

Should I be using automatic alignment joint mud. I heard that was some good stuff automatically aligns the block after its placed.


----------



## todd8541 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have to ask, why not hire someone with formal training vs OJT? I realize OJT gives hands on experience but how does formal training hender someone.

Believe
It depends on the mason. right now I start everyone off the same and keep them there for a week or two to see if they are consistent. If they are consistent and better than the base guys then I will pay extra. Problem is I haven't had a mason yet prove they should be paid more. 

What are the pay ranges around the country? I am asking about wages now not a year or more ago.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

todd8541 said:


> I have to ask, why not hire someone with formal training vs OJT? I realize OJT gives hands on experience but how does formal training hender someone.
> 
> Believe
> It depends on the mason. right now I start everyone off the same and keep them there for a week or two to see if they are consistent. If they are consistent and better than the base guys then I will pay extra. Problem is I haven't had a mason yet prove they should be paid more.
> ...


I would think the wages should be the same. I pay people the same as I did two years ago.


----------



## CR2 (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll start by saying that your chances of getting a master craftsman is about -5(this type either work for themselves or don't work anymore),a good mason(like the one we all wish to have) should be @$18-$24/hr,but they are very hard to find, since they are almost never looking for a job; an average mason( the most common type arround) should be @$14-18/hr and below that level they cannot be called masons( you will not make any money from them/their work), they have to get paid as an apprentice(about $12-$14/hr) 'til they get better, or else.
This is a beautiful trade, very rewarding in every possible way, but unfortunately very demanding, a lot of patience, will and endurance are needed, qualities not found very often in the labor market nowadays( everyone wants to be a .com guru, a rockstar or a sports player, anything but bending the back); our trade's been loosing its work force(and most important , their' skills) for well over a decade and some people consider it a dying trade.
In my first 9 years in business, I went through 6-7 "masons",not too good, but for the last 6 years I' been "making" my own masons(2) and even though I've paid the price to do so, I don't regret it one bit, so far my best business decision.
Good Luck in your search !
Regards!


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

dakzaag said:


> Ever heard of a working interview. I have put some prospective employees to work for a half day just to see how they walk. Keep it open ended, either party can call it quits before during or after the interview.
> 
> Pay them whatever they think is a good starting wage during the working interview and you can usually see through the BS pretty quick. You have to keep them under constant supervision or you could open yourself up to litigation if they try to claim they tripped on something and hurt their knee.


 

We use the working interview as well. As the saying goes: Talk is cheap, action speaks louder than words.


----------



## BG-Mason (Mar 29, 2008)

GoToBrick said:


> I always use two simple rules to hiring masons.
> 1.ask if they had any classes in masonry-if they did tell them to keep walking
> 2.ask for thier former employers telephone number-if they wont give it (for any reason) send them on


 
1.”ask if they had any classes in masonry-if they did tell them to keep walking” hahaha very funny. :clap:
I took masonry/construction classes for 2 years and I am so happy I did that. That was a very stable foundation for me to begin in the world of masonry. My masonry professor was with over 30 years of experience in the masonry business and I learned from him not only how to BUILD but also to be safe on the job and be a businessman. You can teach a monkey how to lay brick or block to the line, Building and also being a businessmen is a lot more complicated and the school helps a bit and speeds up the process of becoming professional in your field. I got hired from the first guy I asked for a job and I told him that I took masonry classes..I started on the line cuz I already learned how to “mix mud” from school so I was allready one step ahead. I was slow at the beginning but my work was leveled and plumbed and my joints were consistent………. By the way I learned that in school too. It did not take much time for me to pick up speed and produce decent in a day so I can make some money for the guy who hired me. He was happy with me and I was happy working for him.

My point is that you just do not tell him to KEEP WALKING because this is the guy who took classes and has passion for masonry and WANTS to learn more on the jobsite. Also this is the guy that will make you good amount of money with small amount of headaches. So just give him a chance.

What is CHEAPER, FASTER to build and SAFER for you .A car that is build by your local mechanic that learned everything from his Dad or Grandpa or car build by Toyota. Welcome to The 21 century. People go to school now for everything and it works. And do not understand me wrong: what you can learn from experience on the jobsite you can never learn from school but the combination of both works great for me right now.

Please do not get mad this is just my opinion. I did not want my first post to be like that but……………

P.S. Sorry for my English but I am an import from Bulgaria and still have a hard time writing in English……………..after all this time in school !!! Hahaha
:w00t:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

BG-Mason said:


> 1.”ask if they had any classes in masonry-if they did tell them to keep walking” hahaha very funny. :clap:
> I took masonry/construction classes for 2 years and I am so happy I did that. That was a very stable foundation for me to begin in the world of masonry. My masonry professor was with over 30 years of experience in the masonry business and I learned from him not only how to BUILD but also to be safe on the job and be a businessman. You can teach a monkey how to lay brick or block to the line, Building and also being a businessmen is a lot more complicated and the school helps a bit and speeds up the process of becoming professional in your field. I got hired from the first guy I asked for a job and I told him that I took masonry classes..I started on the line cuz I already learned how to “mix mud” from school so I was allready one step ahead. I was slow at the beginning but my work was leveled and plumbed and my joints were consistent………. By the way I learned that in school too. It did not take much time for me to pick up speed and produce decent in a day so I can make some money for the guy who hired me. He was happy with me and I was happy working for him.
> 
> My point is that you just do not tell him to KEEP WALKING because this is the guy who took classes and has passion for masonry and WANTS to learn more on the jobsite. Also this is the guy that will make you good amount of money with small amount of headaches. So just give him a chance.
> ...



Welcome to the forum! Your input is more than valued and you have a good angle. In my opinion the only problem with the guys who have been to school are the ones that think they know it all and that school has turned them into a professional. If they all would take your attitude their would be no edumacation discrimination.


----------

